# What color is my poodle pup?



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Just got a toy poodle pup and I am curious what color he is. Is he cream, or darker than cream? What do you think? Or maybe is he not a toy poodle, but poodle mixed with something else?


----------



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Here’s another picture, different lighting


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Mojojojo9 said:


> Or maybe is he not a toy poodle, but poodle mixed with something else?


Cute as a button.

You are speculating if he's mixed with another breed or a larger size poodle? What information do you have on his parents? What color did the breeder say he was expected to be?

What color are the eyes, eye rims, lips, nails and stomach? Creams can have black noses and dark ears.

The color of pups can be very different at 5 weeks and at 5 years.


----------



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

SMSP said:


> Cute as a button.
> 
> You are speculating if he's mixed with another breed or a larger size poodle? What information do you have on his parents? What color did the breeder say he was expected to be?
> 
> ...


The reason why I speculate that he’s mixed is because his coat is not curly and not exactly cream, but also isn’t apricot, to me hes more of a beige but I don’t think thats one of the poodle colors. My husband brought this pup home, theres no paperwork on him and not sure if he saw the parents of the pup. Hes almost 3 months so I know he has puppy fluff hair.

His eyes are brown, eye rim black, lips black, nails are cream, and belly is cream his actual skin is kinda cream/pink.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

He is super cute!
To me he looks like a cream that has not cleared yet. He also looks very much like a poodle puppy.


----------



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

EVpoodle said:


> He is super cute!
> To me he looks like a cream that has not cleared yet. He also looks very much like a poodle puppy.


Aw thanks. Yea he looks like a toy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks like an apricot to me. He will probably turn out a very light apricot when he gets older. He looks the same color as Merlin, pictured below. Except Merlin was darker when he was younger.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

What color is his nose?


----------



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

L


SMSP said:


> What color is his nose?


I think it looks black to me. So I would say black.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodle puppy coats aren't curly, their coats curl up as the get older and go through coat change that is around 9+months of age


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a cutie pie! He looks like he could be a very light apricot. Butter cream


----------



## Mojojojo9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone, maybe you are right about the light apricot color!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Mojojojo9 said:


> The reason why I speculate that he’s mixed is because his coat is not curly and not exactly cream, but also isn’t apricot, to me hes more of a beige but I don’t think thats one of the poodle colors. My husband brought this pup home, theres no paperwork on him and not sure if he saw the parents of the pup. Hes almost 3 months so I know he has puppy fluff hair.
> 
> His eyes are brown, eye rim black, lips black, nails are cream, and belly is cream his actual skin is kinda cream/pink.


For my dudes, neither had curly hair until their adult coat came in. 
My standard poodle is only 6 months old and is now getting waves all over and some tight curls on his head. 
My other dude turned VERY VERY VERY curly around 8 months old once his adult coat started to come in. Also as a pup, he was fully black and now is literally dirty blonde and grey!! The coat color will change in time possibly like my dudes. 

Your baby looks like it’s a cream right now but can change with time! 

I wish you luck!! Possibly look into a DNA test ??  

You baby is gorgeous and sooo precious


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to you and FluffPup!

Here's a link to a site of a former breeder. This page has info on red vs apricot vs cream colors. Read it all if you're interested or you can skip to the photos. I'm voting cream for your boy.





POODLE COAT COLORS: RED, APRICOT & CREAM


Arpeggio poodles. Indepth look at poodle coat colors



arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com




If you do get interested in the range of poodle colors, how most are considered fading colors, and the general of how poodles turn out the colors they do, just look thru all the color info on that same site. PF also has a sub forum, Poodle Rainbow, which is fun to look thru:








Poodle Rainbow







www.poodleforum.com





To settle poodle vs anything else, a DNA test is your only choice, if it matters.

He's yours, he's home and he's adorable! That's really all that counts .

Some pics of my cream boy at almost 9 wks and about 3 yrs.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree to me he looks like either a very light apricot or a cream. My mini pup Beau is 10 months old, and when I got him at almost 4 months he was just about the same color as your baby. But now he has cleared to a light cream, so light that some parts of his body are almost white. He still has darker cream shading on his ears and the "cream cross" down his back. Also his nose, claws and lips are black with very dark brown eyes, and his skin is a light bluish black/gray.

My boy Beau at almost 4 months old . . .


















After his first trip to the groomer









And Beau now at 10 months old, you can see that his coat is starting to curl . . .



























Your little one is beautiful! Enjoy him while he's a little baby, I look at my little man and can't believe he's the same puppy I brought home 6 months ago.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He looks 100% poodle to me. The reddish ears on an apricot or cream is very common and cut, but I'd bet lunch his color will fade to a light cream by the time he's 1 to 2 years old, with maybe slightly darker apricot ears. He's a pretty boy and with alert, intelligent eyes. If you can get him in a puppy training class he looks like he'd be quick learner.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

Mojojojo9 said:


> Just got a toy poodle pup and I am curious what color he is. Is he cream, or darker than cream? What do you think? Or maybe is he not a toy poodle, but poodle mixed with something else?
> View attachment 469060


Very cute! My apricot girl started with black points (nose, lips) but they turned brown after about a year. Cream usually has black, I think. As others have said, curls come later. Congrats - you have an adorable pup there!


----------

